# Which diseases can be transferred from cats to humans ??



## nabeel (May 5, 2005)

Hiii !!

i wanted to ask u all that which diseases can be transfered from cats to humans ...??
i know about rabies which is one which a cat can transfer to a human through bites if the cat has that disease ........ is there any other way that rabies can be transfered to humans??

And wat about other diseases like leukemia , cancer in cats and feline AIDS...................

and please tell if there are any other diseases which can be transfered and please tell how they can be transfered ......through urine, faeces or bites etc....

i am asking this question because i am planning to take a stray kitten inside the house and i am not sure if it is suffering from some disease and whether it is harmful to me or not ???????

please tell.
thanks in advance .


----------



## micp879 (Mar 22, 2005)

Like you pointed out, rabies is the obvious one. Some parasites can also be transmitted to humans. Outside of that, I dont know of too many that are transmittable. If I remember correctly, there is no proof that Feline Leukemia or FIV (feline AIDS) is transmittable to humans. (Obvoiously that applies to the leukemia, being you cant aquire cancer from another person, let alone a cat.) Im not a vet, but that is what I remember. Dont hold me to it, its best to research it online, and ask your vet if need be.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

A disease that can be transferred from an animal to a human is known as a ZOONTIC. 

FIV & FeLV are definitely NOT zoonotic, but can be passed to other cats. Feline AIDS and human AIDS are not the same disease. You can't 'catch' cancer.


Zoonotic diseases I know about are:

Rabies
Ringworm - a skin fungus transmitted by direct contact (I am immune!)
Chylletiella - a skin parasite transmitted by direct contact
Salmonella - transmitted via faeces in contaminated food/water
Leptospirosis/Weils Disease - from dogs/rats via urine
Lyme Disease - transmitted by ticks
Campylobacter - tummy bug transmitted from faeces (my dog had this once)

All of these diseases can be avoided with basic hygiene, and I have ben exposed to all of them with the exception of Rabies without any effects whatsoever. I have treated dogs at work with Leptosirosis, Salmonella & Lyme Disease, and have owned pets with Ringworm, Chylletiella & Campylobacter.
The best thing you could do would be to take this stray to the vets for a full health check, and preferably test him/her for FIV & FeLV too.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Isn't toxoplasmosis one that can be transferred and can be particularly dangerous to pregnant women? Only know that from a health visitor placement that I did


----------



## AllergyCat (Aug 7, 2005)

DylansMummy said:


> Isn't toxoplasmosis one that can be transferred and can be particularly dangerous to pregnant women? Only know that from a health visitor placement that I did


Now correct me if I'm wrong....

But don't cats get Toxo from eating or coming into contact with birds outdoors?

So if you have an indoor only kitty, you don't have to worry about Toxo, correct?


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

I dunno... I just remember that midwives take down in notes if a pregnant woman has a cat and advises them to get someone else to clean up any excrement cos of it...


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Yes. Toxoplasma is an internal parasite that can be present in cat faeces. The parasite is not usually harmful to normal healthy people, but can harm unborn babies, hence the extra caution for pregnant women. I don't think toxoplasma is a cause for panic though; too many women get pregnant and think they have to get rid of cats because of rumours spiralled out of control. All that is needed to prevent it is regular worming of your cat, and basic hygiene when cleaning the litter tray. I mean, seriously, who doesn't wash their hands after cleaning the tray???


----------

